# coil spring boosting question



## gendron (Jul 16, 2005)

2000 SE 85K auto, 
When measuring height between fender /wheel I have an inch difference's ,changed both shocks, still the same, should I boost spring level to equilibrate both side ? Same problem at the back, one side lower than the other .


----------

